# Will the taste change?



## frankpeterson (Apr 1, 2007)

They hung for about 5 days and were really crispy so we put them in jars. We tried a few samples and got really zapped. Our question is will the taste become better as it cures in the jars?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> They hung for about 5 days and were really crispy so we put them in jars. We tried a few samples and got really zapped. Our question is will the taste become better as it cures in the jars?


*Yes it will FP. The longer you cure the better the taste IMO.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks TBG,

we didn't like the taste when they first came down but sure like that zap it gave.


----------



## frankpeterson (Apr 1, 2007)

As for now though the smell they have is nothing like when they were growing.  Mild hint of it but surely different, just want to make it taste good.


----------



## schlendrake (Apr 1, 2007)

yes it will Mr. Peterson. Tatse will improve, burn will improve.


----------

